# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D Printed Thyroid by March 2015, Kidney By 2018

## Brian_Krassenstein

We my be much closer to the world's first 3D printed organs than many have thought.  A Russian company called 3D Bioprinting Solutions claim that they will have 3D printed a thyroid gland for the implantation within a mouse within 4-5 months, with a Kidney on its way by 2018.  They then hope to scale these up for human trials, possibly saving tens of thousands of lives every years.  More details on this company and just how they are using 3D printing to eventually print a thyroid gland and kidney can be found here:  http://3dprint.com/23805/bioprinted-throid-kidney

Let's hear your thoughts... Will all this be possible within just three to four years? Here is a look at one of their 3d bioprinters:

----------


## otownmom

> We my be much closer to the world's first 3D printed organs than many have thought.  A Russian company called 3D Bioprinting Solutions claim that they will have 3D printed a thyroid gland for the implantation within a mouse within 4-5 months, with a Kidney on its way by 2018.  They then hope to scale these up for human trials, possibly saving tens of thousands of lives every years.  More details on this company and just how they are using 3D printing to eventually print a thyroid gland and kidney can be found here:  http://3dprint.com/23805/bioprinted-throid-kidney
> 
> Let's hear your thoughts... Will all this be possible within just three to four years? Here is a look at one of their 3d bioprinters:


While I'm far from a scientist, this sounds extremely encouraging given the disparaging symptoms associated with thyroid disease and the fact that so many suffer from thyroid disease.  I myself had thyroid cancer three years ago and it was suggested to me to remove my thyroid completely which is what I did.  When I lost my thyroid gland, I lost my general overall health.  I am sensitive to everything and everything affects me differently.  I continuously gain weight, despite the fact that I eat an extremely healthy and restrictive diet and exercise regularly. I used to be extremely petite, and since my thyroid started "acting up", I put on at least 25 lbs.  I am sensitive to many things I wasn't sensitive to before including gluten,  coffee, and grains.  I went through a long period where my immune system was compromised after the removal of my thyroid gland.  Now I gain weight at simply drinking a coffee everyday.  I suffer from edema and go through periods where my fingers swell up so much I can't wear my rings.  There are too many things I can mention here, really.  What I can say is that if I can have the chance of having a healthy thyroid once again without risks, I would jump at it.  Period.

----------


## RickyRinson

People can have a thyroid gland removed and then go on to live perfectly happy lives. Why would they need a bioprinted gland inserted? This is more Russian propaganda, I wonder what they will say when such a bold claim cannot be fulfilled?

----------


## soofle616

> People can have a thyroid gland removed and then go on to live perfectly happy lives. Why would they need a bioprinted gland inserted? This is more Russian propaganda, I wonder what they will say when such a bold claim cannot be fulfilled?


The point is not the thyroid gland specifically but rather the ability to create any organ needed. This is a huge thing because donors aren't always readily available which means a priority list exists for those in need of organ transplants.

As for your comment about russian propaganda, that was my first thought as well. I tend not to believe anything i hear in terms of scientific breakthroughs coming out of russia. If its legit, than awesome and good on them but ill hold my kudos until it's proven to be real.

----------


## RickyRinson

> The point is not the thyroid gland specifically but rather the ability to create any organ needed. This is a huge thing because donors aren't always readily available which means a priority list exists for those in need of organ transplants.
> 
> As for your comment about russian propaganda, that was my first thought as well. I tend not to believe anything i hear in terms of scientific breakthroughs coming out of russia. If its legit, than awesome and good on them but ill hold my kudos until it's proven to be real.


Agreed, good point. Vladimir Mironov who is running this company is, however, known to be a fantasist, and a controversial one at that (http://www.nature.com/news/2011/1102....2011.119.html). But the clock is ticking and we will see if anything comes of this.

----------


## tamrakat

> People can have a thyroid gland removed and then go on to live perfectly happy lives.


If only that were true, RickyRinson. Many thousands of people without thyroids due to thyroid cancer, Grave's Disease, or other thyroid diseases, are living with continuing and disabling hypothyroid symptoms which make our lives challenging at best. The medication most thyroidless patients are prescribed, synthetic T4, is ill-equipped to deal with the ongoing symptoms of pain, exhaustion, depression, anxiety, IBS - frankly, the list of symptoms is too long to list here. In addition to the thyroid medication, many patients are also prescribed antidepressants, pain medications, sleeping pills, tranquilizers, etc., and then told their ongoing symptoms are all in their heads. I lost my thyroid 10/16/2010 to papillary thyroid cancer, and life has never been the same. I, like so many other thyroidless patients, would jump at the chance to once again have a healthy thyroid. A quick google search will reveal the enormous dissatisfaction of patients with current thyroid treatment. Just take a look at the comments of the many thousands of sick and unhappy thyroidless patients on any of the online thyroid groups.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

In March of this year, Russian company 3D Bioprinting Solutions  announced that it had 3D printed a thyroid gland using the stem cells of  a mouse. This week, they successfully transplanted the printed gland  into a living mouse. The next step, the company says, is to print and  transplant a human thyroid. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/103721/3dbioprint...tions-thyroid/

----------


## LindaA

People without a thyroid gland can live without it - provided they take thyroid replacement for the rest of their lives.  I can also tell you from my own experience that it is not always a "happy" life as there are many problems with thyroid replacements - especially synthetic ones.  I have felt like I had the flu for 2 years and have trouble sleeping.  I have no energy whatsoever.  If we do not take thyroid replacement we will eventually die - which also brings up the subject of disaster preparedness.  People who need medicine to stay alive always fear something will happen to keep them from getting the necessary medication (hurricane, earthquake, EMP failure).  Having a thyroid gland replaced or regrown would eliminate not only that, but I'm sure would give us the "happy" life you are talking about.  Not having to take anti rejection medicine for the rest of our lives is also a HUGE deal.

----------

